# Kabuki



## janos (May 15, 2005)

Today I was garage saleing and came across a fellow selling several old bicycles. One of them was a Kabuki. I'd never heard of that brand before but it was gorgeous and in great shape (minus some significant paint scratches). So I paid a grand total of $25 and brought it home. The bike is fast, stable, and shifts great. However, I can't seem to find anything about Kabuki bikes except that they were built by Bridgestone.

The model appears to be Diamond Sports and it has a bicycle license sticker from 1984. Does anyone have any links to information about Kabuki bikes or how to read their serial numbers?


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't know much. Grant Peterson designed at least some of the Kabukis. I think they made a really groovy stainless steel bike at one point. They've got a very good reputation.

If you want to talk to folks who really do know a lot about Kabukis, go to:

http://search.bikelist.org/query.as...ortBy=MsgDate[a]&Scope=rbw&RecordsPerPage=250

and subscribe to the Rivendell list. Offer profuse apologies for posting an off-topic question, then ask about Kabukis. You may get a response from Grant P. himself.

Yours,

Forbes B-Black
Santa Clarita, CA



janos said:


> Today I was garage saleing and came across a fellow selling several old bicycles. One of them was a Kabuki. I'd never heard of that brand before but it was gorgeous and in great shape (minus some significant paint scratches). So I paid a grand total of $25 and brought it home. The bike is fast, stable, and shifts great. However, I can't seem to find anything about Kabuki bikes except that they were built by Bridgestone.
> 
> The model appears to be Diamond Sports and it has a bicycle license sticker from 1984. Does anyone have any links to information about Kabuki bikes or how to read their serial numbers?


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

*Ps...*

You might also want to post your questions to:

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/Bicycle_Restoration

and 

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/BOBishBikesFS

Lots of expertise on those to groups.

- FBB
Santa Clarita, CA


----------



## rriddle3 (Aug 5, 2004)

Sheldon Brown has this info:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/japan.html#kabuki
I found a few other hits when I did a Google search.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Just sold one*

Actually, I traded it in on a new bike for my wife. The Kabuki was about a 1980 ladies 3 speed. Beatuiful lugged steel. It had very few miles on it and was in great shape. I spent 2 hours cleaning it up before I took it to the lbs to trade. It looked really great. The lbs gave me $100.00 for it and they have it for sale for $150.00. I really hated to get rid of it. But I got my wife a new comfort bike and now she is riding again. I never did find a serial # on that bike.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*a few pictures*



jd3 said:


> Actually, I traded it in on a new bike for my wife. The Kabuki was about a 1980 ladies 3 speed. Beatuiful lugged steel. It had very few miles on it and was in great shape. I spent 2 hours cleaning it up before I took it to the lbs to trade. It looked really great. The lbs gave me $100.00 for it and they have it for sale for $150.00. I really hated to get rid of it. But I got my wife a new comfort bike and now she is riding again. I never did find a serial # on that bike.


Thought I'd go by the shop and take some pictures of the Kabuki before it got away


----------

